

Nexus 5 is available in bright red now - piyush_soni
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/4/5378232/red-nexus-5-available-now

======
piyush_soni
I personally find it ugly :)

(own a black one)

------
philiphodgen
It's pretty.

(Own a black one)

:-)

